# EPDM Folie und Ufermatten kleben



## Pett (16. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich habe mich für EPDM als Folienmaterial entschieden, da ich rund um den Teich Ufermatten verkleben möchte würde ich gerne wissen ob es schon jemand gemacht hat und mit welchem Kleber und ob ich etwas beachten muss? 

Danke im voraus 

Vg
Stefan


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juli 2016)

Also ich habe das mit Innotec gemacht, hält bestens.


----------



## Pett (17. Juli 2016)

Moin Holger, 

ich habe mal bei Geaplan Folien nach EPDMin 1,14 mm gefragt und ob sie einnen geigneten Kleber für das verkleben der Ufermatten hätten, als Antwort bekam ich
"Ufermatten lassen sich nur schlecht auf der Folie verkleben. Sie können mit einem Folienrest eine Schlaufe am Ende der Ufermatte setzen und diese Schlaufe auf der Folie verschweißen oder verkleben", hat mich ein bisschen verunsichert.

VG
Stefan


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Nehme doch einfach mal einen Folienrest und mach mit Innotec oder Sikafles 221 eine Klebeprobe.


----------



## Pett (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Roland,

ich habe noch keine Folie bestellt , bin noch am rechnen und zusammenstellen


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Also ich habe das mit Innotec gemacht, hält bestens.


...ich auch...zwar nicht mit Innotec, aber mit dem Dicht-Klebe-Zeugs was ich von UniqueKoi habe...


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juli 2016)

Ich habe Ufermatten an den Nähten und EPDM Folienfalten mit Sikaflex 221 fixiert...kleben ist etwas anderes.
Ebenso Ufermatte an senkrechter Wand auf EPDM.
Und EPDM auf Klinker..

Der Sikaflex 221 und ähnliche Polymerkleber sind keine Kleber für oder auf EPDM.

Es kann aber gut funktionieren.
Sinnvoll kann es sein, wenn im Teich die Ufermatte in der ersten Stufe im Substrat endet.

Bessere Optik und Halt.

Bestelle bei Geaplan den EPDM Reiniger Flexiwash mit und reinige die Folie vor dem Fixieren.
Sandsäcke helfen dabei!

Zur Umgebung hin muss eine Kapilarsperre errichtet werden.
Folie über die UM in Ricbtung Teich zurück schlagen und verkleben fixieren.

Falten in der Folie selber kann man auch mit dem EPDM Nahtband überkleben.
Reinigen..Gummilösung..Nahtband


----------



## Pett (19. Juli 2016)

Danke Euch für die Tipps, ich habe meinen Lieferanten der Ufermatten gefragt, der schrieb:
"Im Idealfall verwenden Sie fischverträgliches Silikon, und das punktuell.
Wichtig:
Die Folie muss an den Klebestellen trocken, fettfrei und sauber sein. Das erreichen Sie idealerweise mit Aceton oder Nagellackentferner.
Bei der Arbeit bitte NICHT rauchen!"

ich werde mich mal auf die Suche nach fischverträglichem Silikon machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2016)

Pett schrieb:


> ich werde mich mal auf die Suche nach fischverträglichem Silikon machen.


Silicon auf Essigsäurebasis.
Zumeist ist auch ein Aquarium auf den Tuben abgebildet.


----------



## Pett (19. Juli 2016)

Du meinst das hält?


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juli 2016)

Silkon "klebt" in der Regel nicht so gut, wie Polymerkleber Sikalflex oder Innotec, Adheseal etc..

Warum bestellst Du nicht die EPDM Folie inkl. einer Büchse Reinigungsmittel für EPDM, Kleber, Nahtband für die Falten, bevor Du mit Nagellackentferner auf EPDM- Folie im Teich Versuche anstellst.....

Ich habe damals Klebeversuche mit EPDM von geaplan und Sikaflex 221 gemacht.
Es "klebt", beim Auseinanderreißen reißt die Klebenaht im Sikaflex selber, oder das Sika eben vom EPDM ab.
Ein Reinigen der EPDM Folie vor dem Kleben oder fixieren ist dringend notwendig!


----------



## Pett (20. Juli 2016)

Die Folie habe ich schon bestellt, den Reiniger wird nachbestellt, Nahtband ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen, ist so wie doppelseitiges Klebeband nur für Teichfolie?


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juli 2016)

Nahtabdeckband für Epdm Folien ist einseitiges Klebeband.
Das kann man zum Abkleben von fixierten oder verklebten Falten gebrauchen.

Eigentlich nimmt man dieses beim verkleben von Epdm Folien.
Erst Folien mit doppelseitigem Epdm Klebeband verkleben...und dann

Mit dem einseitigen Nahtabdeckband drüber.

Doppelt ist sicherer...

Falls die großen Falten optisch zu fett sind kann man diese verkleben ....und ggf. Mit dem Nahtabdeckband drüber.

Dann gibt es auch keine Gammelecken.


----------

